# what is this?



## countrygirl (Jul 10, 2010)

while picking blackberries i came across this unusual plant.
this appears to be a seed pod. i'm going to also try to post a pic of the foliage.
any ideas?


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 10, 2010)

you can see the seed pod below my hand; amongst the blackberries, lol


----------



## Torch404 (Jul 11, 2010)

Looks like a Calli-lilly. The green bumpy thing is left after the flower falls off. Nope you can't make wine out of it sorry


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 11, 2010)

Geez girl, dont smoke it yet until your sure. LMFAO!! Cough Cough!


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 11, 2010)

Torch404 said:


> Nope you can't make wine out of it sorry


torch you was readin my mind, lol


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 11, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> Geez girl, dont smoke it yet until your sure. LMFAO!! Cough Cough!



and sid, you got me rolling now. if ya'll only knew my hubby, lol. i showed him the pic first (farm boy didn't know either, lol) and he said with such a serious look on his face, "honey, that marijuana". i didn't fall for it with him either, sid, lol


----------



## Woodbee (Jul 11, 2010)

I believe that what you have there is the fruiting head of a Jack-in the-Pulpit. The berries will turn red and then a beautiful orange. And no I don't think that I would make wine out of them.
Brad


----------



## Woodbee (Jul 11, 2010)

I just dug up these pics.

http://my.core.com/~paper-images/JACK_IN_THE_PULPIT.jpg

http://www.sierrapotomac.org/W_Needham/Pictures/JackInThePulpit_DryRunFR_050924.jpg
http://www.uwsp.edu/cnr/cwes/naturalhistory/images/pictures/jack in the pulpit.jpg


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 11, 2010)

Woodbee said:


> I just dug up these pics.
> 
> http://my.core.com/~paper-images/JACK_IN_THE_PULPIT.jpg
> 
> ...



maybe? it seems to have a large central tubular trunk? very tropical feeling/looking.


----------



## Torch404 (Jul 13, 2010)

Woodbee might be right. The leaves are a little off for Calli lilly.


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 13, 2010)

i've been checking it. no change in color of the seed pod yet. i'll keep ya updated on any changes.


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 18, 2010)

but not a major one...
there is another plant beside it, just smaller...
the seed pods are still the same color. blackberries are about done, so i hope my little path back to this area stays open, lol


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 26, 2010)

still absolutely no changes. i've found a couple of others on my blackberry forays. all smaller than the one in the picture. been searching all over to get enough berries...may have to resort to store bought/frozen
when the color changes on this, i will post another pic.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 26, 2010)

You cpould go the Vintners Harvest wine base route wich is juice and berries canned. It is a great product!
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=3304


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 27, 2010)

Wade E said:


> You cpould go the Vintners Harvest wine base route wich is juice and berries canned. It is a great product!
> http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=3304



that's one of the things i'm considering. i have about 12-13# of berries.


----------



## Woodbee (Jul 30, 2010)

I have just noticed that my Jack-in the-pulpit has lost its leaves and the berries are just starting to turn red.


----------

